

Ask HN : Experience with C++ Boost and Spirit? - codedivine

I am starting a project where I need to write a small parser in C++ and was looking at various options and one of the options that came up was Spirit C++ library which allows you to specify EBNF grammars inline. However I have heard horror stories about Boost in general and am worried about adding it as a dependency in the project.<p>Does anyone have experience with Spirit or Boost in general? The project is expected to be crossplatform targeting Vista32, Vista64 with VS2005 and VS2008 and Linux64 with GCC 4.3
======
shutter
I once used Spirit successfully, even though at the time I was not as well-
versed in C++ as I should have been. I tend to like boost, because it makes a
lot of things easy that would otherwise be difficult and/or time-consuming to
write in C++.

~~~
codedivine
Thanks.

Do you remember if Spirit increased compile times significantly (a usual
complaint with Boost?)? Also what architectures/compilers were you using?

